# What do you do for a living to pay for your Bike.



## bayou_boy_22

Well just thought this may be a good one. We have met the kids. Know what you like to do when you aint riding. Lets find out what you do for a living.

I work offshore as a ROV Sr. Supervisor. For those of you that dont know what an ROV is it is a Remotly Operated Vehicle. AKA: Very expensive video game. We do deep water subsea construction for the oil companies.

Here is a few pics of the ROVs.


----------



## Polaris425

Thats Awsome! :rockn: 

I'm a draftsman by trade, I've done HVAC/Piping drafting & design in the past for an Engineering Firm, Currently I'm an Architectural Draftsman for the University of Alabama...


----------



## Mall Crawler

I teach Instrumentation at Pearl River Community College in Poplarville MS.

Bayou: I have a couple of former students who work on those ROVs. What company do you work for?


----------



## phreebsd

i work for a large agency managing pensions.
I work in the IT division as a database developer.

we had this thread back in december.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=54


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Mall Crawler said:


> I teach Instrumentation at Pearl River Community College in Poplarville MS.
> 
> Bayou: I have a couple of former students who work on those ROVs. What company do you work for?


I work for C-Innovation out of Mandeville, La. It is a new company that is owned by the largest Supply boat company in Louisiana. Eddison Chouest Offshore they have deep pockets and are not scared to invest it into our company equipment or spares. It is nice.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

phreebsd said:


> i work for the 3rd largest pension fund in the country with 32 billion in assets.
> I work in the ITS (Information Technology Services) division as a database developer.
> 
> we had this thread back in december.
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=54


I did not see it. Sorry.


----------



## phreebsd

oh no problem mate


----------



## Bootlegger

I teach school and work part time at a Kawasaki & Suzuki Dealer.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bootlegger said:


> I teach school and work part time at a Kawasaki & Suzuki Dealer.


so you can get us some deals on parts. LOL.:rockn:


----------



## sandman7655

bailbondsman and mud motor dealer and part owner in good ole boys outfitters apparel company.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

well we know who to call when i get in trouble in south carolina.


----------



## sandman7655

thats right or houma,i have lots of friends down there.


----------



## harmonsbrute

i work at the 5th largest hog farm in illinois, and also work for a farmer and help farm 9000 acers. i keep busy needless to say


----------



## Jcarp4483

I work in the GOM on an Oil Production Platform 20 Miles off the coast of the MS river. 14 days on 14 days off 84 long hours a week. But i get a 2 week vacation every month so i cant complain! Great money working 6 months a year but i miss the family terriably


----------



## fl750mudchic

I'm an elementary school teacher. Nothing flashy, kind of boring, but I love it just the same.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sandman7655 said:


> thats right or houma,i have lots of friends down there.


Really, do they have bikes.


----------



## cigaro

I got it from a life insurance payoff on my first wife........ WELL... it's the truth!


----------



## KMKjr

Business Owner - Automotive repair


----------



## GWNBrute

Driller for Nabors Drilling(Canada)working 14 on 14 off.


----------



## sandman7655

+









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







bayou_boy_22 said:


> Really, do they have bikes.


 nope just ******* duck hunting and fishing fools.


----------



## BF650SRA

Instrumentation tech in a chemical plant.


----------



## Bootlegger

fl750mudchic said:


> I'm an elementary school teacher. Nothing flashy, kind of boring, but I love it just the same.


I teach Special Ed and my wife teaches 4th Grade.



bayou_boy_22 said:


> so you can get us some deals on parts. LOL.:rockn:


Nice Try....LOL! Maybe! just depends...I know he give 20% off to some.


----------



## policebrute750

i work in iraq, us army mp. 15 months on 12 months home and still working. im currently in iraq, havent been home in over 12 months. sux for the family but good for all my brothers in the usa. dodging bullets and watching the truck in front of you disappear isnt much fun.


----------



## snipe523

I am a production tech at a chemical/pharmaceutical company.


----------



## phreebsd

policebrute750 said:


> i work in iraq, us army mp. 15 months on 12 months home and still working. im currently in iraq, havent been home in over 12 months. sux for the family but good for all my brothers in the usa. dodging bullets and watching the truck in front of you disappear isnt much fun.


my uncle is there now. same position. us army MP..
do you know Jimmy Clibrey?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

policebrute750 said:


> i work in iraq, us army mp. 15 months on 12 months home and still working. im currently in iraq, havent been home in over 12 months. sux for the family but good for all my brothers in the usa. dodging bullets and watching the truck in front of you disappear isnt much fun.




Hat goes off to you brother. thanks. Dont know what we would do with out guys like you. Come home safe.
:WAYV::You_Rock_Emoticon::usa2::unitedstates::usa:


----------



## sandman7655

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Hat goes off to you brother. thanks. Dont know what we would do with out guys like you. Come home safe.
> :WAYV::You_Rock_Emoticon::usa2::unitedstates::usa:


 what he said,happy easter and be safe


----------



## w8tnonu22

Narcotics Investigator


----------



## Jcarp4483

w8tnonu22 said:


> Narcotics Investigator


 AWESOME:rockn:


----------



## fl750mudchic

Bootlegger said:


> I teach Special Ed and my wife teaches 4th Grade.
> 
> 
> Nice Try....LOL! Maybe! just depends...I know he give 20% off to some.


That is awesome! I wanted to be a special ed teacher, but realized I didn't have the patience. What a gift you have!!!


----------



## walker

police brute thanks for your service come home safe......... i work for a oil field service company as a field supervisor or whatever they want me to do ....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Have been directional Driller for Weatherford, but just got laid off recently....no worries though....Uncle Sam found some work for me to do....lol

I am currently active duty with National Guard, getting ready to go BACK across the pond and holla at Policebrute750...lol Shouldn't be too long....


----------



## w8tnonu22

Jcarp4483 said:


> AWESOME:rockn:


Can be fun, but you deal with the worst of the worst people most of the time. What we consider good people are dopers that rat out their best friends for a benefit to themselves only. It is a very rewarding job at times. Bout fed up with meth users. They keep me busy these days.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

drillers.... what unit are you in? my wifes father retired from a louisiana unit,141st field artillary unit out of jackson barracks


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

256 IBCT (Infantry Brigade Combat Team) HQ out of Lafayette

My home station is here in Jonesboro, LA (North LA) A Co. 199 BSB


----------



## bayou_boy_22

my father in law's unit is part of the 256th. this is the second time their unit is going but this time they wont be on a compound. he still has lots of friends in it. good luck to you and stay safe when you go. nothing but respect for you man!:rockn:


----------



## policebrute750

drilla, where you comming to? maybe i can leave some stuff for you to pick up. when you leaving.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Don't wanna put the exact place on internet, but about approx. 2 hrs. South of Baghdad, so far that's what we are being told. Not sure on an exact timeline either. Just in the pre-mob phase now. Looking at going to Camp Shelby, MS, then heading your way. Can't say for sure on any kinds of dates yet...you know how it is....HURRY UP & WAIT!! LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Just like the oil field...


----------



## cigaro

w8tnonu22 said:


> Narcotics Investigator


 
I *used* to investigate narcotics....... :smokin:


----------



## DjScrimm

:haha: :haha:


----------



## Yesterday




----------



## lilbigtonka

ups but going back to school since no one orders anything and imi back to loading trucks havent drove since jan and not looking to good anytime soon


----------



## coot23

I tip my hat to you guys!!! Thanks!!! i'm a lineman for Knology of the Valley.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet i got knology!! been a knology customer since 2000.
my cable modem has to be reset everyday now!! yes, im on EDGE.


----------



## beavel

Well by training I am a Java Developer. But I haven't touched that in years, my actual job is audio and video engineer for a global IT Company. I also do HTML, flash, scripting, graphic design etc all the fun stuff when the guys need a hand and I have some free time.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I am a project manager (read; worker that does reports:haha for a company that installs artifical turf on football fields ,soccer fields ,and playgrounds . Workin on a project now in Sugar Hill GA that is 277,000+ sq ft !!! Have done football fields all over the south east incl. Biloxi High ,McGill Toolen catholic in Mobile AL ,Vestavia Hills High in Birmingham AL ( football and baseball) Auburn univ. Indoor and Outdoor practice Facilities,Cramdon bowl in Montgomery AL ,Millsaps College in Jackson MS,Haywood Co NC ,Greeneville High TN, .... Ok Ill stop now the total is like 150+ now so they are out there! Got turf field at your home town School? Odds are i Installed it,Repaired it or Know someone who has!! Let me know if you ever seen any of my work!!


----------



## phreebsd

I can see crampton bowl from my office window right now!


----------



## AUbruterider

I'm an IT Manager for the largest conferencing business across the globe... We have offices throughout the US as well as overseas - UK, AUS, Hong Kong, France, Canada, etc...


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


>




You found a picture of Steve before he got married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

Polaris425 said:


> You found a picture of Steve before he got married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok:


 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## phreebsd

bwahahaha yep that was me trying to get into the field back in 1996


----------



## Yesterday

hondarecoveryman said:


> I am a project manager (read; worker that does reports:haha for a company that installs artifical turf on football fields ,soccer fields ,and playgrounds . Workin on a project now in Sugar Hill GA that is 277,000+ sq ft !!! Have done football fields all over the south east incl. Biloxi High ,McGill Toolen catholic in Mobile AL ,Vestavia Hills High in Birmingham AL ( football and baseball) Auburn univ. Indoor and Outdoor practice Facilities,Cramdon bowl in Montgomery AL ,Millsaps College in Jackson MS,Haywood Co NC ,Greeneville High TN, .... Ok Ill stop now the total is like 150+ now so they are out there! Got turf field at your home town School? Odds are i Installed it,Repaired it or Know someone who has!! Let me know if you ever seen any of my work!!


just read in the paper that unviersity of arkansas is bout to have synthetic field turf or somethin in the football stadium. been grass for 16 years and before then it was synthetic all the way since 1969


----------



## sjf323

Work for a local engineering firm as a process engineer, have a BS in Chemical Engineering.

Scott


----------



## turbine tester

Test cell Operator, We test PT6A turbo props (450-1450 SHP), PW100 turbo props (1800-2700 SHP) and JT15D Fan engine (up to 3000 lbs Thrust) 
Lots of horse power every day.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

turbine tester said:


> Test cell Operator, We test PT6A turbo props (450-1450 SHP), PW100 turbo props (1800-2700 SHP) and JT15D Fan engine (up to 3000 lbs Thrust)
> Lots of horse power every day.


Put one of those on a brute frame.
:rockn:


----------



## turbine tester

little to hot between the legs for me, and about 200-250 liters of jet-A fuel for an hour run could get expensive. also they don't make a MuZZy exhaust for them.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sweet.


----------



## turbine tester

JT15D Fan engine (fuel guzzler)


----------



## Polaris425

turbine tester said:


> ..... could get expensive. *also they don't make a MuZZy exhaust for them.*




BBWWWAAAAHAHAHAHA! :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Well, I feal like a peon compared to everyone else, I am just a dumb ol truck driver, at least that is what I am told...lol.


----------



## Polaris425

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Well, I feal like a peon compared to everyone else, I am just a dumb ol truck driver, at least that is what I am told...lol.


hey now........... several of us have been drivers... Stogi was, I was... 

I have pics on myspace of my travles. lol.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Thanks Polaris425, I don't feel like such a peon now...lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

some times i hate my job. it is freaking rough out here right now. it is like a very bad drunk you cant stand up with out getting thrown across the room.


----------



## 750i

Since I'm only 14 what do you think I do, major tractor jobs, using the tractor not fixing, my dad is a 18 wheeler driver so I have to fix things for my self so I can be a mechanic for anything. I fix cars, trucks, tractors, four wheelers, and the occasional brothers bicycle hahahaha. I also work on a neighbors horse farm skooping horse :cussing:. The money I make is enough to make my soon to be atv payments. Anyone know of a place that will hire 14 year olds?


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah grocery stores but then you gotta work all weekends and have no time to ride, me on the other hand was lucky enough to work for friends parents companies during the week after school


----------



## rhettag94

I manage three car dealerships. I've had to lay off over half my employees and everyone else has taken huge paycuts to stay and work longer hours. Mudding has been my only release. The atv shops are hurting also except for the mudders. We kept breaking things.


----------



## MS Mud Militia

I am a machinest by trade. Have been for 15 years. Since Hurricane Katrina I have been an Insurance adjuster helping people recover from their losses. 
I also own D&D Signs. (on the side) 
This is my play money


----------



## Muleskinner

Area Foreman for several natural gas processing facilities.The hours are long but at least the pay is low.:bigok:


----------



## matts08brute

mechanic for now hope that kawasaki will start paying me just to ride and show all the others up they have not called yet so I am still just a mechanic


----------



## cookiexd40

just your every day plain ol' firefighter/emt:rockn:


----------



## walker

fishin tool hand in east texas and western la gas fields ............ all work no play here lately


----------



## BF750Mx

I work in Iron & Steel sector, *AHMSA* is the largest integrated steel industry in Mexico. Most of the time, I make evaluate of projects ( financial & technical )for enviromental, health and energy to meet national & international standars. We have a operated office in San Antonio, Tx USA and Tell Aviv, Israel.


----------



## yiluss

I sell products to make this


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> I can see crampton bowl from my office window right now!


 :rockn:I havent seen it in about 3 years hows it lookin? We did that field in 7 days


----------



## cigaro

Just think of the mud pit you could make with a couple of sticks of that stuff...lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

STOGI said:


> Just think of the mud pit you could make with a couple of sticks of that stuff...lol


 :agreed:Light sticks ....add water......


----------



## cigaro

I guess it would work good at getting rid of moles in your yard also.....hahaha


----------



## MS Mud Militia

HondaRecon....
I live right down from the new Biloxi field. It looks great.


----------



## sweeper

electrician in a chemical plant


----------



## MeanGreen198

I work in one of the corporate offices of a large independent oil and gas corporation.


----------



## 650Brute

workaraunt Manager...... Blah


----------



## phreebsd

what kinda food do you all have?


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> what kinda food do you all have?


Crap man, really. I was in casual theme dining for bout 15 years (O Charleys, Logans) Got out of it, then laid off.... Now I'm in quick service (I Hop) what a culture shock to me. But its a payin' gig, I felt it was gettin down to the wire with 14 weeks of UE ins left to claim I took the first thing that popped up.


----------



## phreebsd

oh man iHOP! i've not been there yet thought there is one 5 mins form the house.
Looking at the menu I want to eat everything!
Philly Cheesesteak, Fried Shrimp!, Chicken tenders!


----------



## 650Brute

The Philly is very popular, and the ommelettes are pretty good too.


----------



## Yesterday

wtf i thought ihop had breakfast not fried shrimp?..


----------



## phreebsd

dude look at iHOP's menu. your ace be up there piggin out!


----------



## MeanGreen198

many a college night I could be found at IHOP. Some i remember clearly, some a bit fuzzy, and some are new stories to me too! lol


----------



## OCCBrute

office manager of stanley steemer in monroe


----------



## D Boy

Safety Technician for a contractor at shell chemical.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

HVAC Service Tech


----------



## bigoman24

*job*

Ruffneck on the Rowan Mississippi, till I get laid off


----------



## waddle73

PLUMBER all the way


----------



## scbrute

Special ed teacher, football coach, farmer....lol


----------



## walker

fishing tool hand in the haynesville shell and wherever else........


----------



## 850PoPo

10 years otr driver...now I'm a driver fir a farmer up the road from house 3/4 mile not to bad of job very long hrs tho harvest season which is present 16 plus hours a day


----------



## cookiexd40




----------



## 850PoPo

That explains alot boy I got it easy.lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

cookiexd40 said:


>


 Keep up the good work cookie,thanks for your service to your community


----------



## cookiexd40

just a job boys but thanks


----------



## Big D

^^^ Please don't downplay what you do.

I think a lot of us tend to forget that everyone's job is important. Lord knows, I don't know where I'd be some days without the person behind the Timmie's counter? 

My job doesn't affect most people, but it's important for the company I work for and the customers we service. I realize this each time I come back from a holiday 

But you have to admit there are some that are vital positions - cops, firefighters/EMS, those brave folks who work hard to keep our countries safe....and the list goes on. Without even knowing you, I can safely say you've likely spared more than one family from having to deal with the pain of losing their homes or even their lives.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## cookiexd40

thank you big D


----------



## jbadon

lawn care owner and operator lol dam winter months


----------



## tow truck

*Process operator at a small refinery. Also worked as a EMT and Aux. Police Officer years ago. Time sure fly's,,,, Had 20 years with Mobil Oil Corp. before working for the refinery. *


----------



## cpetitt1

Nothing special just work for Parts Unlimited


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Kitchen worker for a restaurant. I also go to college full time. It blows!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Operators Technition Class B for a Oil Refinery here in Tyler, Texas. "Delek Refining LTD."

All of the peopel out here think I'm a misplaced *******...


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Operators Technition Class B for an Oil Refinery there in Tyler, Tx. 

Most people out here think I'm a mis-placed *******. I miss home cuz of the cooking and floks down there.


----------



## Mud Duck

I'm a High Speed Offset Multi Color Lithographic Reproduction Technician.


----------



## phreebsd

so what do you print on your printing press?


----------



## Roboquad

*I own a factory that makes minature models of factorys.....*


----------



## ATPmike

E.S.U. cop here.


----------



## Bruteality

I sell couch insurance...but till that takes off I just keep hauling these grain waggons across the country. Animals gotta eat too you know.


----------



## walker

ol' weavel wagon hauler..........lol


----------



## BrandonB

Im a production operator offshore. I spent last night on a jacket with no food, cold as hell, and only a little work house to TRY and sleep in. ***n the things i will do for money.


----------



## tumbleweed

heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## supermanjrp

work in prudhoe bay, ak in the BP oil field. Which if you been watching news recently you prolly have seen cause we had a huge spill not that long ago 22millon dollars worth. I inspect the pipes with xray and ultrasonics.


----------



## kawi rider

Water Services Supervisor for the City. Making sure everyone has good clean drinking water coming out of the tap.


----------



## 05bforce750

I work for our county S.O Currently in the Detention Division


----------



## 05fcpbrute

eadger orp. for local sawmill!! but going to school soon to become a sleep studie tec!! cant wait!! i hate the mill but its paid the bills 4 the last 3 and a half years!!


----------



## Guarino113

i work for virginia marble. i make marble countertops and tubs and stuff. got my cdl class a learners so hopefully i will be able to get a job driving a truck when i get my license.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i work on the inland water ways of the usa for a towboat company called MAGNOLIA MARINE TRANSPORT out of vicksburg mississippi. we haul mostly black oil products like crude and asphault and all the bi products of crude. im a tankerman trainee. i load and discharge the barges that we push


----------



## WOLVERINE

Instrumentation Tech on the Hibernia Platform offshore Newfoundland. 3 weeks on/ 3 weeks off! I guess there are a few of us oilfield workers on here. WUWT? 
Someone mentioned jet engines! Our Main Power Generator turbines (GE) consume just over 50 USgal/minute on diesel. Good for Exxon they don't always run on it!


----------



## sprintertech

diesel tech team leader at the local dodge store.....specializing in mercedes and cummins diesel engines


----------



## 88rxn/a

my job is at 3:12
look for 2 guys right next to the GIANT crankshaft's spinning.
its called polishing. 
i also run end mills/drills that drill and tap the end flanges, 4:25 but i use an older CNC mill that isnt shown.


----------



## derk

My dad and i run a general automotive shop. Been messing with cars and curious about them since i was little and started working part time in high school. I've been working full time now for about 4 years.


----------



## BlackBeast

I work for ThyssenKrupp Elevator, keeping the world moving up and down


----------



## Bootlegger

I pay for mine with Food Stamps... lol


----------



## ThaMule

Well i spent 7 years in the Army as an OH-58D helo chrewchief. got out and went back to Iraq as a civilian contractor collecting data on army helo's. Now I am home and am just a nursing student with no job! After nursing school I will move on to my masters in Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist. In other words, i put you to sleep for surgeries!!!


----------



## gpinjason

I'm a lead man at a valve repair/modification shop... I'm over the modification department. But our company repairs and modifies all types of valves for lots of refineries in Louisiana and Texas. Our main office is in Baton Rouge.


----------



## chrish051873

i am a production manager at plastic injection molding plant,,,anyone hiring..lol


----------



## bruteboy

i work at watson quality ford dealership in jackson,ms. auto-tech but a glorified custom auto painter more than 10 yrs.


----------



## Unclebill

I did HVAC work for 20 years and decided I was to old for that so now I work in the IT dept for a casino


----------



## LawedBigBear

im a college student goin to be a diesel mechanic


----------



## aellerbe2354

i own a lawn care service and sell cars. I enjoy it, you work your own hours


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

I'm an Air Brush Artist .... Not much work in this economy. I hope to start my training for S&R in MA. Going for my phisical Thurs. >Crossed Finges<


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Airline pilot


----------



## RDWD

My brother is an air line pilot out of Atlanta, what do you fly?


----------



## bruteman

I work for Briggs & Stratton setup on a automated crankshaft line I work with 2 robots 4 okuma cnc machines and 2 automated super gages


----------



## mudmaniac

I work in the postal industry as an IT Manager.

Can u say g33k! LOL!!


----------



## uppidycon

Brutally Muddin said:


> Operators Technition Class B for an Oil Refinery there in Tyler, Tx..


you work at delek? 

if so, i was over there a few years ago workin' with commonwealth engineering..

i'm a piping designer by choice.. right now i work offshore in africa for chevron doin' commissionin' work.. nice gig.. but my heart is in designin' refineries.. much harder work and way more fun..

i like drawin' up a model in 3-d and then doin' a walk thru with the client and showin' them the layouts and lettin' them see the work that's been put together with each department.. structural/electrical/ and of course, the most important, PIPING.. ha..


----------



## seth5208

i'ma cable guy but waiting to get an apprinticeship as an electrician(waiting for work to pick up whenever that will be lol) so if you got cable questions i'm your guy lol


----------



## Injected

I run a PCMC 6-8 color flexographic printing press. The company i work for prints the plastic over wrap for Bounty and Charmin paper products for Proctor and Gamble


----------



## phreebsd

^awsome.
thanks for making my TP wrapper cute with the bears


----------



## Injected

Lol...np.


----------



## C_Holland

I'm a machinist. CNC mills mostly but I have ran CNC lathes and manual mills and lathes as well.


----------



## F.J.M.

I work for a Mazda dealership but I am currently taking my apprinticeship training for block 1 automotive service technician.
I am hoping I can get one of the guys taking machinist to build me a primary clutch puller for my brute(thanks for the diagram and specs MIMB)


----------



## busarider89

I am a cap worker/paraprofessional (I work with the developmentally challenged). I am also going to school to be a cop. Im about to graduate with my degree in criminal justice then starting my Basic Law Enforcement Training.


----------



## BigIzzy

Conductor here for Canadian National, spend a lot of days with one of these strapped too me running a remote engine. Kinda cool moving 10000ft/10000 ton from a mile away.


----------



## brodaddy1075

Electrical lineman for AmerenIP.


----------



## TC Powersports

Best job in the world...........half owner of a custom ATV shop in the great state of Texas. :rockn:


----------



## chad1021

im a water well driller in south ga lol i get payed to play in the mud


----------



## bruteforce504

Mall Crawler said:


> I teach Instrumentation at Pearl River Community College in Poplarville MS.
> 
> Bayou: I have a couple of former students who work on those ROVs. What company do you work for?


 
i am an instrumentation technition in a chemical plant down here in louisiana.


----------



## Swamp Star

I own a grading and landscaping company with my brother. We are crew support for a Georgia Power transmission crew so we run all over the state building roads on right of ways. Im also workin on being a volunteer FireFighter.


----------



## southgasoldier

US ARMY, Im a Crewchief for the most BADA$$ Attack Helicopter ever built.....the
AH-64D more affectionately known of as the Apache.


----------



## gpinjason

southgasoldier said:


> US ARMY, Im a Crewchief for the most BADA$$ Attack Helicopter ever built.....the
> AH-64D more affectionately known of as the Apache.


Sweet! Thanks for serving bro!


----------



## BleednGreen68

I work at our families Kawi dealership working on the machines I love.


----------



## the grizzly muder

kbr trucking owner also half owner of a-1 trucking


----------



## deucehatchbacks

I work for Transocean, the world's largest in Offshore Drilling! Should have all my Sea Time by November or December to get my Mate's License or either stick with the Materials Coordinator route...I guess time will tell which way I go!


----------



## 650Brute

BleednGreen68 said:


> I work at our families Kawi dealership working on the machines I love.


 
:rockn: Dream Gig!!


----------



## badazzbrute

I work for Storer Equipment Co. out of Shreveport, La. I work on commercial and industrial heating and airconditioning systems. Mostly work on Trane Chillers. I am also in college studying for a degree in Information Systems / Networking.


----------



## blue beast

I drive a truck for a grocery company(Brookshires) .we have the full service main DC in Tyler,Tx,and a dry goods DC in Monroe,LA
that pays for the extras and goin ridin, the bikes are paid for


----------



## jayoung08

Polaris425 said:


> BBWWWAAAAHAHAHAHA! :rockn:


:haha::haha::haha:

I'm a Biology teacher at Roane County High School in Kingston Tennessee.


----------



## busarider89

deucehatchbacks said:


> I work for Transocean, the world's largest in Offshore Drilling! Should have all my Sea Time by November or December to get my Mate's License or either stick with the Materials Coordinator route...I guess time will tell which way I go!


This is a little off topic but wasn't the explosion that happened today a transocean rig or whatever? Hope all those guys are ok.


----------



## Swampy2dope

mack hoes and sling bows.






really just custom paint and fab


----------



## deucehatchbacks

busarider89 said:


> This is a little off topic but wasn't the explosion that happened today a transocean rig or whatever? Hope all those guys are ok.


Yeah man it was the Deepwater Horizon, it was one of our rigs and it's turned into a disaster! Everybody loves us drilling for oil until something goes wrong!


----------



## hoover

650Brute said:


> :rockn: Dream Gig!!


I hated working at a dealership, work every saturday, killed my riding time...killed my hobby...plus i was about to go ape sht on Can Am and their warranty labor hours...


----------



## 650Brute

hoover said:


> I hated working at a dealership, work every saturday, killed my riding time...killed my hobby...plus i was about to go ape sht on Can Am and their warranty labor hours...


My Job kills my riding time too, If I want to ride with the masses. I'm off mid week mostly, and weekend nights.....

I have a few buds that I ride with mid week, most areas less crowded, thats a plus, but, I miss Most of the dumb drunk stuff. I make a few big weekender type rides a year though.


----------



## BleednGreen68

yea totally agree with working at the dealership when it comes to riding time. It has its bad times and good times. The bad times are we do work on sats. We get out early at 4, used to be 5. More hours and more money. I do work with my dad, mom, and lil bro too so that in itself has good and bad points haha. The good with workin at a dealership is workin on the machines I love and the knowledge I get from it. Plus discounts are a plus hehe.


----------



## hawkinscalvin

Electrical Apprentice, was a part time millwright/welder/fabricator I still weld and also run heavy equipment for myself on the side as well as tinkering with friends diesels


----------



## wanabracr

Repo company!


----------



## Swamp Star

Swampy2dope said:


> mack hoes and sling bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really just custom paint and fab


 
He is really a corner worker:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## biggdady

patrolman for local PD


----------



## 1bigforeman

Slot Technician at a local casino. Been in the biz for 10 years.


----------



## Bootlegger

School Teacher/ Kawasaki & Suzuki Dealer full time in the summer and part time during the school year. I don't owe anything on my KQ. I consider myself lucky so far....I have never had a payment on any of my ATV's.


----------



## jwright

Installer with cable company, doing cable, phone, and as g.w. bush would call it 'internets'


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

I manage a retail store during the day, and own Backwoods Motorsports, we do ATV UTV dirt bike and offroad vehicle repair, fab, and performance here in southern MO. Webpage coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## Teh Wicked

Currently serving Active Duty Air Force, im an Enlisted man with the rank of Staff Sergeant or E-5. Currently call hom e a hole in the wall place called Kunsan Air Force Base which is located in South Korea. In December I will be moving to Goldsboro North Carolina and hopefully will make my home there and spent my last 10 years in the military there.

Once I get to NC I plan on starting a small back porch type business working on quads. I done it for years as a young man and mode some life long friends and helped alot of people out with there broken machines.


----------



## Guest

Officer for a local College...Gotta love the summer time...thats all i'm sayin'...


----------



## txbf750

Paramedic with a full-time and a part-time job.


----------



## duramaxlover

mudmagnet what college do u work for


----------



## brutemike

*work*

Im a machinest of titanium not a cnc so i cant make anything for u guys lol. I run titanium wire coils thru a head to cut down to size not to hard to do.


----------



## countryboy61283

I build steel tire cord for Yokohama, michilen, and bridgestone, very boring


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I travel around the world Installing Artificial Turf .


----------



## BleednGreen68

^The traveling part would be awesome! I dont know about installin turf. Pretty much like carpet right? I cant even get wrinkles out of carpet haha


----------



## Guest

duramaxlover said:


> mudmagnet what college do u work for


SouthWestern Illinois College. Got the metro-link (a.k.a-crime link) and we've helped county keep the jail cells full. Lol!


----------



## Rubberdown

I work full time in a machine/grind shop that focuses on making high performance cutting tools, been there for 20 years and have been a shop supervisor for about 15 of those years. Then my second (was supposed to be a hobby sort of side job) full time job is owner/operator of Rubberdown Customs with my wife and partner.


----------



## catriderjr

work for a constriction company part time while finishing up high school


----------



## TX4PLAY

I'm a Pipeline Controller, I run a console in a control center near Houston and remotely operate and monitor pipeline movements. I've got multiple lines up and down the Houston Ship Channel, North East Texas, West Texas, Louisiana, Tennesse, Michigan, Colorado, and Canada all controlled from right down here.


----------



## Smalls0209

I Work for Multiband/Directv in the Human Resources dept.


----------



## 650Brute

Just Posting up again, But I run Franchise Eatin' places. Been in both operations and the corporate side of things. Kinda limits me on my "Quality" Off days as I call em'. That said, it is a decent living, and a lifestyle all its own.


----------



## walker

run fishing tools been working in the haynesville shell around shreveport and no days off and 24 7 .. i havent rode since mud nats .....


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm a ASE Master Certified Government Motors dealership tech, specialize in Corvettes, Camaros, SS vehicles, GXPs, and Cadillacs. Basically speaking I work on all the stuff no one else at the dealer wants to mess with. I love what I do, although sometimes the pay isn't what I'd like it to be expecially with warranty work.




Teh Wicked said:


> Currently serving Active Duty Air Force, im an Enlisted man with the rank of Staff Sergeant or E-5. Currently call hom e a hole in the wall place called Kunsan Air Force Base which is located in South Korea. In December I will be moving to Goldsboro North Carolina and hopefully will make my home there and spent my last 10 years in the military there.
> 
> Once I get to NC I plan on starting a small back porch type business working on quads. I done it for years as a young man and mode some life long friends and helped alot of people out with there broken machines.


When you get to Goldsboro get up with me, Busco Beach is just outside of Goldsboro and is an AWESOME place to go riding! The Group I ride with has several men and women in either the Air Force Army, Navy, or Marines in it. Normally our group rides are 25-30 people strong and they are a ton of fun!


----------



## c10seven

I am a Piping designer, 8 years in the business total 4 doing design mostly 3D autoplant, currently (recently)unemployed.


----------



## monsterbrute750

I am a babysitter of grown *** men!!AKA...Warehouse Manager for a local Electrical Distribution Co.Been doing it for 13 years,it pays the bills and weekends off!!!!!


----------



## throttlejock27

i do HVAC work at a casino full time and do lawn care on my own part time.


----------



## joemel

i work shutdowns all over the U.S for whatever company is payin the most but right now it would be what ever company is hiring


----------

